# Van Setup with Bellman CX-25



## Coffeetoffi (Dec 10, 2020)

As im completely stuck in my upgrading process i thought id show an Image i just found on my phone which shows my travel setup. A good friend of mine gave me the cx-25 some years ago because he wasnt using it anymore. Since then its been living in my van and has gotten quite a lot of use over the years. I definitely prefer the coffee from this machine over the bialetti, even though its not always that easy to get right. For example ive switched to having the water almost boil before screwing the top part with filter and coffee on. Not as convenient, but i feel the coffee catches too much heat otherwise.

I drink most of my coffee with oat milk, so the steaming is a definite plus. Ive also made quite a lot of new friends by steaming milk in front of the van after surfing which tends to attract other people ; )

All in all its quite a nice and interesting machine!

- now back to deciding whether or not to order that Lelit... ; )


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I guess that's how many of us imagine travelling with coffee can be...nice photo, I especially like it on the weather-worn rail!


----------

